# My New to me New Holland Model 57



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I just bought this New Holland Model 57 Hay Rake. I think Im going to like this one. Its powered by the PTO and is a 3 point hitch.


----------



## tw30 (Mar 30, 2010)

looks like the predeseccor to the 250-260 series but they are powered by the wheels .Yoo could paint it blue and white like a new holland should be


----------



## tough451 (Mar 28, 2010)

We use to use a a Massey Ferguson 3pt pto rake. Thing worked great> that is nicke looking rake nice buy. Just courious do any of your tractors have a wheel speed setting on the pto, our 135 does and always seemed to work best with this rake.


----------

